# Which one is Suse and which one is Ubuntu



## zegulas (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello,
  I had installed Suse 11.x and Ubuntu 10.10, after that I installed Widows 7 (big mistake!)
  Right now I am using Ubuntu's live cd, but I am unable to determine which partition belongs to which OS (Suse or Ubuntu), they both seem to have the same folders like boot and all. How to determine now which partition belongs to which OS..??


----------



## iinfi (Dec 20, 2010)

what r u trying to do exactly
/sbin/yast ... the drive which contains this is suse
ubuntu doesnt have yast


----------



## Rahim (Dec 20, 2010)

Are you trying to re-store Grub Bootloader which might have been wiped out after Windows installation?


----------



## zegulas (Apr 8, 2011)

Now the problem is that, I tried to read the contents of the hard-disk using Ubuntu's live CD. But it wont show me any of the partitions, neither the NTFS nor the ext4. Is there anyway I could read the contents off the ext4 from Windows 7?


----------



## Garbage (Apr 8, 2011)

zegulas said:


> Is there anyway I could read the contents off the ext4 from Windows 7?



Ext2Read | Download Ext2Read software for free at SourceForge.net

From: Read ext3/ext4 Partition from Windows 7 | Soluvas


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 5, 2011)

Just take a look at this link
*ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 7, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Ext2Read | Download Ext2Read software for free at SourceForge.net
> 
> From: Read ext3/ext4 Partition from Windows 7 | Soluvas



Thanks dude. Got to know about a useful software (good that it exists!)


----------

